# Queda de meteorito na Rússia - 15 Fevereiro 2013



## irpsit (15 Fev 2013 às 08:12)

Eis que acordo e vejo uma noticia que me surpreende.

A Rússia teve hoje de noite um meteoro que explodiu ao entrar na atmosfera e centenas de meteoritos colidaram no soloe  causaram centenas de feridos e danos materiais. Foi numa região da Rússia central.

Isto no dia em que o 2012 DA14 passa a 27.000 km. Nao me parece que seja uma coincidencia, embora o possa ser.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21468116

Vejam o vídeo dos meteoros a cruzar o céu e dos danos materiais. 

A minha teoria é que este asteroide já se fracturou quando passou junto a outros planetas (ou até em passagens anteriores junto à Terra), e agora viaja com fragmentos associados. Poderá até ser os restos de um asteroide muito maior. Ou seja, o pedaço maior passa a 27.000 km da sueprfície, mas pedaços pequenos podem se calhar colidir hoje com a Terra.

Vou olhar mais para o céu esta noite na esperança de ver mais meteoritos.


----------



## xes (15 Fev 2013 às 08:16)

*Re: Asteróide 2012 DA14  irá passar "tangente" à Terra no dia 15/02/2013*

Neste site tem varios videos e fotos do episodio da Russia 

http://zyalt.livejournal.com/722930.html


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2013 às 08:46)

*Re: Asteróide 2012 DA14  irá passar "tangente" à Terra no dia 15/02/2013*

*Queda de meteorito na Rússia fez mais de 150 feridos

*Publicado às 08.29



Pelo menos 150 pessoas ficaram feridas, esta sexta-feira, por estilhaços provocados pela queda de um meteorito na região dos montes Urais, na Rússia, revelou o Ministério do Interior russo.








foto OOO SPETSZAKAZ/REUTERS

Meteorito atingiu zona residencial da cidade de Tcheliabinsk

"Pelo menos 150 pessoas tiveram de receber assistência médica depois da queda de pedaços de meteorito", explicou um porta-voz do ministério à agência Interfax

O meteorito caiu, esta sexta-feira de manhã, a cerca de 80 quilómetros da cidade de Tcheliabinsk, na região com o mesmo nome, explicou um porta-voz governamental à agência Interfax.

"Patrulhas reforçadas garantem a ordem pública nos edifícios atingidos e onde se registaram avarias e foram tomadas medidas para proteger a propriedade", acrescentou a fonte.

As autoridades locais encerraram todas as escolas e jardins de infância, devido ao facto de a maior parte terem ficado sem vidros nas janelas.

"Hoje, em Tchilabinski, a temperatura é de 18 graus negativos, por isso decidimos encerrar todas as escolas e infantários", anunciou Guennadi Onischenko, dirigente dos serviços sanitários da Rússia.


http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=3054579


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2013 às 08:57)

Mais uns videos impressionantes:



De facto, pode apenas ser uma coincidência, ou o asteróide que vai passar à tarde perto da Terra, pode vir "acompanhado" de um ou outro meteorito mais pequeno ou de uma pequena nuvem de pequenos meteoritos, em que um ou outro poderão ser maiores, como foi o caso deste na Rússia. Um situação interessante, de facto...


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2013 às 08:59)

*Meteorito caiu na Rússia, Governo fala em mais de 250 feridos*

PÚBLICO 15/02/2013 - 07:49

Governo russo confirma queda de objecto celeste na região dos Urais. Fotos e vídeos mostram o que parece ser um meteorito. Ministério do Interior refere que há mais de 250 feridos e danos materiais em seis cidades



> Um objecto não identificado caiu nesta sexta-feira em território russo, na região dos Urais. O Ministério da Defesa russo já confirmou o facto e de acordo com a agência russa de notícias Interfax, tratou-se de um meteorito que entrou na atmosfera e se desintegrou durante a queda.
> 
> O ponto de impacto situar-se-á perto da cidade de Cheliabinsk, a leste dos montes Urais. Diferentes fontes falam na existência de dezenas de feridos, mas os números não coincidem: agências e jornais internacionais têm números que variam entre "dezenas", 50 e uma centena de feridos. A agência France Presse apresenta o balanço mais gravoso: mais de 250, três dos quais em estado grave, segundo informações prestadas por um porta-voz do ministério do Interior. A mesma fonte descreve que há estragos materiais em seis cidades.
> 
> ...



(Vídeos postados no post anterior pelo ecobcg)


----------



## Agreste (15 Fev 2013 às 09:01)




----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Fev 2013 às 09:42)

ecobcg disse:


> o asteróide que vai passar à tarde perto da Terra, pode vir "acompanhado" ...




Ui


----------



## João Sousa (15 Fev 2013 às 09:47)

Duas coisas a interessantes na minha opinião:
1º O brilhar do asteróide pouco antes de cair num dos vídeos. Parece a luz do Sol. 

2º A quantidade de câmaras de filmar instaladas nos carros na Rússia. Ao que parece são as seguradoras que solicitam a instalação destas com vista a combater a fraude.


----------



## simaga21 (15 Fev 2013 às 09:53)

Sou a única a achar coincidente a indicação  prévia da passagem de um asteróide, perto da Terra, hoje mesmo??

http://www.cienciahoje.pt/index.php?oid=56951&op=all


----------



## Rachie (15 Fev 2013 às 09:57)

simaga21 disse:


> Sou a única a achar coincidente a indicação  prévia da passagem de um asteróide, perto da Terra, hoje mesmo??
> 
> http://www.cienciahoje.pt/index.php?oid=56951&op=all



Por acaso foi logo a primeira coisa de que me lembrei quando vi a notícia.


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2013 às 10:04)

Já vão em mais de 400 feridos, alguns em estado grave.



> O ponto de impacto situar-se-á perto da cidade de Cheliabinsk, a leste dos montes Urais. A agência russa Interfax  diz que os feridos são 474, 14 dos quais foram hospitalizados.
> 
> Público


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2013 às 10:30)

Já começam a aparecer algumas imagens.
Edifícios atingidos:




















Ver aqui

Há bastantes feridos, por ter sido atingidas zonas urbanas


---------------------------

Também começam a aparecer algumas imagens associadas mas falsas.
Esta parece-me falsa, mas carece de confirmação:


----------



## lsalvador (15 Fev 2013 às 10:30)

Mais videos

V1: http://bit.ly/12J04CO 
V2: http://bit.ly/15hgW7V 
V3: http://bit.ly/15hh72P 
V4: http://bit.ly/Um9SDq 
V5: http://bit.ly/XRTWH8 
V6: http://bit.ly/XdhSU0 
V7: http://bit.ly/XdhSU0 
V8: http://bit.ly/VVi7s2


----------



## fhff (15 Fev 2013 às 10:32)

Bendita atmosfera. 
Não percebi ainda se realmente é um meteorito, i.e, se chegou a atingir a superfície, ou se foi apenas um meteoro que se desintegrou explosivamente, criando uma valente onda de choque. Ao que parece há relatos da queda de pequenos meteoritos decorrentes da desintegração.

A Rússia é pródiga. Não sei se recordam do epissódio Tunguska, em 1908. 

http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunguska_event

Pelas imagens em cima (prédio a arder9 deve ter mesmo chegado a atingir a superfície.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2013 às 11:01)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhaYFFUs-uU"]2013.2.15ã€€ãƒ*ã‚·ã‚¢ã®ãƒã‚§ãƒªãƒ£ãƒ“ãƒ³ã‚¹ã‚¯å·žã«éš•çŸ³ãŒæ¿€çª - YouTube[/ame]

Através deste vídeo, percebe-se que desde que é filmado o rasto do meteorito até à chegada do som da explosão/desintegração do mesmo, terão decorrido, pelo menos, uns 30 segundos, o que indicia que essa maior explosão se deva à desintegração do meteorito a cerca de 10km de altitude. Depois provavelmente terão caído alguns fragmentos no solo, resultantes dessa mesma desintegração.


----------



## vegastar (15 Fev 2013 às 11:04)

O Blog da Emily da Planetary Society sobre o meteorito:

http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-lakdawalla/2013/02142336-breaking-meteor-fall-causes.html

e o blog do Phil Plait (Bad Astronomy) sobre o tema também:

http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2013/02/15/breaking_huge_meteor_explodes_over_russia.html

Parece que não é relacionado com o 2012 DA14 pois as órbitas não têm nada a ver.

Aparentemente os danos foram causados pela onde de choque da explosão em altitude e não pelos fragmentos que possam ter chegado ao chão.

A maior parte dos feridos devem ser pessoas que estavam a ver o rasto deixado pelo meteorito no céu à janela de casa e quando chega a onda de choque, que viaja à velocidade do som, os vidros partem mesmo em cima das pessoas.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Fev 2013 às 11:51)

Penso que a maior apróximação do 2012 DA14 irá acontecer hoje ás 19h25 UT.
Irá passar sensivelmente 8 mil quilómetros abaixo do anel de satélites geostacionários, incrível.

Prevê-se que tenha magnitude 7, só ao alcance de telescópios.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2013 às 12:27)

Pena não ter sido no 21 de Dezembro  os _doomsdays_ devem andar já a esfregar as mãos por ser o sinal que vem o principal contra nós.


----------



## irpsit (15 Fev 2013 às 12:30)

Vídeo da onda de choque do meteorito

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b0cRHsApzt8


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2013 às 12:36)

Ui... 

Acho que nunca houve uma queda de um meteorito registada por tantas câmaras. lol


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2013 às 12:43)

Fenómeno fascinante!


----------



## nelson972 (15 Fev 2013 às 12:45)

> e o blog do Phil Plait (Bad Astronomy) sobre o tema também:
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astro...er_russia.html



O autor recorda nesse post um outro evento  também na Rússia (Sibéria):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sikhote-Alin_meteorite

Curiosamente, em 12 de Fevereiro de 1947; 

Sendo a Rússia uma massa terrestre tão grande, é por isso mais provável que uma ocorrência destas seja testemunhada, ou tantos impactos ou desintegrações são mais prováveis de ocorrer lá?


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2013 às 12:50)

*12:38 GMT:* First images of the crater from the meteorite fall appear online. 

Fonte.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2013 às 12:52)

*Rússia: queda de meteorito fdere mais de 150 pessoas*


EuroNews.PT

Mais vídeos sobre a queda do meteorito *(alguns podem ser falsos):*

http://www.youtube.com/results?filters=today&search_query=%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B0&lclk=today


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2013 às 13:58)

[ame="http://youtu.be/1kvHl5Qcnzc"]http://youtu.be/1kvHl5Qcnzc[/ame]


----------



## fablept (15 Fev 2013 às 14:19)

Incrível!

Depois de ver estes videos, tenho quase a certeza que o que vi à cerca de 15 anos foi a queda de um meteorito em S.Miguel (Açores). Estava a cortar a relva e vi um clarão no canto do olho, olhei para cima e vi um rasto de nuvens a grande altitude, muito mais pequeno que esse, mas tambem da mesma forma. Fui chamar a minha irmã e tivemos a ver com os binóculos a "nuvem" que ficou no céu durante largos minutos (era verão, o céu estava azul), nos dias seguintes ainda tive à procura na televisão e nos jornais para ver se vinha alguma notícia sobre um avião ou missil (era puto). Nunca tinha conseguido confirmar o que tinha sido, mas depois de ver estes vídeos acredito que tenha sido a queda de um meteorito.


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2013 às 14:27)

:OOO que acontecimento 
já agora o asteróide que vai passar junto à Terra hoje, é a que horas? dá para ver em portugal?


----------



## fhff (15 Fev 2013 às 14:39)

david 6 disse:


> :OOO que acontecimento
> já agora o asteróide que vai passar junto à Terra hoje, é a que horas? dá para ver em portugal?




Será possível ver em Portugal, se a meteorologia ajudar. 
Será visível, sensivelmente, a partir das 20:30 e até às 01:30. A magnitude será  alta (entre 8,3-12,2), pelo que será necessário telescópio/binóculo. A magnitude mais baixa (maior visibilidade) acontecerá no início da passagem. Poderá ver-se um ponto de luz que se movimentará, lentamente, em relação ao fundo/estrelas.
Vê aqui mais informações logo na parte de cima, onde poderás prever a passagem para a tua localização:

http://www.heavens-above.com/

Cumprimentos


----------



## Lousano (15 Fev 2013 às 14:40)

Na Rússia há câmeras por todo o lado.
Muito bem.


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2013 às 14:46)

Lousano disse:


> Na Rússia há câmeras por todo o lado.
> Muito bem.



Tem a ver com a criminalidade e fraudes, por exemplo quase toda a gente leva uma câmara no carro pois há entre outras coisas, imensa gente que vive a encenar acidentes ou mesmo a atirar-se para a frente dos carros para receberem indemnizações.


----------



## Shimmy (15 Fev 2013 às 14:49)

Não acham estranho a NASA ainda não ter-se pronunciado sobre este assunto? No site deles, na TV, nada de nada!


----------



## DRC (15 Fev 2013 às 14:53)

O que serão aqueles rebentamentos que parecem foguetes a estourar a seguir á explosão?


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2013 às 14:55)

Fantásticas imagens. Então, a NASA que sabe sempre tudo onde estava ela. Algum dia, cai um meteorito igual ao que matou os dinossauros e puff lá se foi a vida na Terra. Elas acontecem é quando menos se espera e não quando está tudo à espera. 

Ou então, foi algum foguete lançado pela Coreia do Norte e dizem que é um meteorito.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2013 às 14:55)

DRC disse:


> O que serão aqueles rebentamentos que parecem foguetes a estourar a seguir á explosão?



É o som do meteorito a desintegrar-se na atmosfera. Como a desintegração foi a grande altitude, só um tempo depois de se ver o rasto, é que se começa a ouvir o barulho... Depois da primeira grande "explosão", o meteorito terá continuado a desintegrar-se em bocados cada vez mais pequenos...


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2013 às 15:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Fantásticas imagens. Então, a NASA que sabe sempre tudo onde estava ela. Algum dia, cai um meteorito igual ao que matou os dinossauros e puff lá se foi a vida na Terra. Elas acontecem é quando menos se espera e não quando está tudo à espera.



A NASA nunca disse que sabe tudo, antes pelo contrário,  tem sempre dito que apenas conseguimos detectar uma ínfima minoria dos que passam por aqui, e que são precisos mais recursos para ao menos detectar os maiores e mais perigosos.

Talvez este evento ajude a prestar mais atenção para este tipo de risco. 
É raro, todos os dias caem calhaus na terra sem gerar problemas, mas um dia pode acontecer algo mais grave. 

Para já temos o privilégio, e respeitando as vítimas, de acompanhar um evento excepcional, não são todas as gerações que podem assistir a uma coisa destas, e isto se se confirmar a natureza do fenómeno.


----------



## lsalvador (15 Fev 2013 às 15:50)

Chegou-me ao FB este video que foi feito hoje. Dizem que é na Russia e tem a haver com a queda.

Será?!?!?!? eu tenho duvidas mas partilho.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DLkhsmlXoPk


----------



## irpsit (15 Fev 2013 às 15:51)

Shimmy disse:


> Não acham estranho a NASA ainda não ter-se pronunciado sobre este assunto? No site deles, na TV, nada de nada!



A NASA tinha sido convincente em dizer que nao havia perigo de colisao do asteróide de hoje à noite. No entanto, esqueceram-se que este poderia já vir com fragmentos associados. Devem estar a estudar que resposta dar ao público.Eu duvido que esta seja uma coincidência de proporcoes cósmicas como já foi dito. Em 1995, creio, o cometa Shoemaker Levy colidiu com Júpiter, mas na altura já estava fragmentado de passagens anteriores. O mesmo pode ocorrer com muitos dos pequenos asteróides que passam frequentemente muito perto da Terra. Encontros próximos podem fragmentar um asteróide. Pode ser isto que estejemos agora a observar com o impacto na Rússia de manhá, e mais uns meteoros observados sob o Cazaquistáo horas depois.

Isto mostra que a NASA preocupa-se mais com a sua imagem (ou com o facto de nao causar pânico) do que informar rapidamente a populacao. Porque um evento desses merecia já o seu anúncio quando é notícia principal na BBC e CNN ou Público.


----------



## vegastar (15 Fev 2013 às 15:53)

Neste momento é impossível detetar corpos com dimensões de poucos metros como este meteoro. Mesmo o calhau de 50m que vai passar hoje à noite é extremamente difícil de detetar a tempo de se poder fazer alguma coisa.

Há vários organismos que catalogam e fazem avaliações de risco além da Nasa. A universidade de Pisa, com o patrocínio da ESA tem uma página cheia de objetos potencialmente perigosos:

http://newton.dm.unipi.it/neodys/index.php?pc=4.1

Penso que para objectos potencialmente destruidores da civilização conseguimos ter tempos de resposta de pelo menos vários meses, mas para novos objectos descobertos com menos de 100m poderá não haver tempo de fazer nada a não ser que seja implementado um plano de resposta rápida.


----------



## irpsit (15 Fev 2013 às 15:55)

lsalvador disse:


> Chegou-me ao FB este video que foi feito hoje. Dizem que é na Russia e tem a haver com a queda.
> 
> Será?!?!?!? eu tenho duvidas mas partilho.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DLkhsmlXoPk



Nao sei. Poderia ser. Se for, é espectacular. Mas os Russos sao um pouco especialistas em fakes.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Fev 2013 às 15:55)

Mas a NASA pronunciou-se... Não muito visivelmente, mas:

http://www.nasa.gov/topics/solarsystem/features/asteroidflyby.html


> Editor's Note: NASA statement on Russian meteor:
> "According to NASA scientists, the trajectory of the Russian meteorite was significantly different than the trajectory of the asteroid 2012 DA14, making it a completely unrelated object. Information is still being collected about the Russian meteorite and analysis is preliminary at this point. In videos of the meteor, it is seen to pass from left to right in front of the rising sun, which means it was traveling from north to south. Asteroid DA14's trajectory is in the opposite direction, from south to north."


----------



## irpsit (15 Fev 2013 às 16:01)

Eu creio que estes eventos e eventos tipo Tunguska sao muito mais vulgares do que pensa. Até impactos mais largos da ordem de várias centenas de metros.

Pesquisem estudos sobre outros impactos durante o Holoceno. Eu nao me recordo de todos os possíveis impactos, actualmente em estudo, há alguns milhares de anos atrás.

Um tinha sido na Áustria, cerca de 3200 BC. Outro em aprox 2800 BC que possivelmente caíu no Oceano Indico. Outro no início do Holoceno sobre o Nordeste do continente americano, e outro possível impacto numa regiao no oeste da Alemanha, há uns dois ou tres milhares de anos. Todos estes "impactos" nao sao consenso científico ainda. Sao inclusivé controversos porque retratam impactos bem largos mas que causaram apenas destruicao regional. Há muito poucos estudos sobre eles. Provavelmente há ainda mais casos que nunca foram detectados ou estudados.


----------



## irpsit (15 Fev 2013 às 16:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mas a NASA pronunciou-se... Não muito visivelmente, mas:
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/topics/solarsystem/features/asteroidflyby.html



Este argumento da NASA têm um erro de raciocínio.

Vejámos, quando há as Perseidas, as Gemínidas ou as Leónidas, eu vejo vários meteoros, mas uns viajando norte-sul e outros sul-norte, e outros este-oeste, e oeste-leste. Só que provêm todos do mesmo radiante, da mesma órbita e conjunto de detritos do mesmo corpo. O efeito é uma ilusao de óptica do efeito de perspectiva. Acho que o mesmo pode ter ocorrido entre o 2012 DA14 e o meteoro da Rússia; as aparentes diferentes trajectórias devem-se apenas a um efeito de perspectiva. Resta saber se sim ou nao.

Além disso, um fragmento ao aproximar-se do planeta naturalmente muda imenso a sua trajectória ao  curvar assim que entra em órbita do planeta. Portanto, esse argumento da NASA é muito falacioso. Nao digo que ambos os corpos sejam relacionados, mas o argumento da NASA é falso.


----------



## F_R (15 Fev 2013 às 16:31)

lsalvador disse:


> Chegou-me ao FB este video que foi feito hoje. Dizem que é na Russia e tem a haver com a queda.
> 
> Será?!?!?!? eu tenho duvidas mas partilho.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DLkhsmlXoPk



sem certeza mas penso que esse video seja disto

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derweze


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2013 às 16:32)

A NASA tem que avaliar as coisas primeiro, não se pode pronunciar logo assim às 3 pancadas, não é nenhuma entidade divina que sabe onde tá tudo e onde vai tudo ocorrer e protege todos.

*Meteor Fragments Blaze Over the Ural Mountains*


> At around 9:30 a.m. local time on February 15, 2013, a blazing mass of rock and metal from space—a meteor—streaked across the sky over the Ural Mountains in the Chelyabinsk region of Russia.
> 
> The burning mass produced a loud sonic boom that shattered windows in multiple cities and towns across the region. Russian media outlets are reporting hundreds of injuries, most minor, and damage to thousands of buildings.
> 
> ...


----------



## lsalvador (15 Fev 2013 às 16:32)

F_R disse:


> sem certeza mas penso que esse video seja disto
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derweze



Depois de ver o teu link, não tenho qualquer duvida, é fake.


----------



## vegastar (15 Fev 2013 às 16:45)

irpsit disse:


> Este argumento da NASA têm um erro de raciocínio.
> 
> Vejámos, quando há as Perseidas, as Gemínidas ou as Leónidas, eu vejo vários meteoros, mas uns viajando norte-sul e outros sul-norte, e outros este-oeste, e oeste-leste. Só que provêm todos do mesmo radiante, da mesma órbita e conjunto de detritos do mesmo corpo. O efeito é uma ilusao de óptica do efeito de perspectiva. Acho que o mesmo pode ter ocorrido entre o 2012 DA14 e o meteoro da Rússia; as aparentes diferentes trajectórias devem-se apenas a um efeito de perspectiva. Resta saber se sim ou nao.
> 
> Além disso, um fragmento ao aproximar-se do planeta naturalmente muda imenso a sua trajectória ao  curvar assim que entra em órbita do planeta. Portanto, esse argumento da NASA é muito falacioso. Nao digo que ambos os corpos sejam relacionados, mas o argumento da NASA é falso.



O 2012 DA14 aproxima-se da Terra pelo hemisfério Sul, logo o "radiante" estaria abaixo do horizonte a Sul da Rússia, o que impossibilita qualquer outra direção que não Sul  Norte.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Fev 2013 às 16:52)

Deixo aqui este link:
http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=133289

ATENÇÃO!!! Isto é um site Russo tipo o Ainanas em Potugal, logo há muita asneira, brincadeira e coisas menos próprias à mistura... Mas há também muitas fotos e vídeos reais que se destingem bem dos demais e que não estão no youtube...

Dica: Usem o tradutor do google, é raro haver por aqui entendedores de língua russa. hehe


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2013 às 16:54)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Deixo aqui este link:
> http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=133289
> 
> ATENÇÃO!!! Isto é um site Russo tipo o Ainanas em Potugal, logo há muita asneira, brincadeira e coisas menos próprias à mistura... Mas há também muitas fotos e vídeos reais que se destingem bem dos demais e que não estão no youtube...



Presumo que isto não seja real .


----------



## lsalvador (15 Fev 2013 às 16:55)

Com 18º negativos em calções


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Fev 2013 às 16:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Presumo que isto não seja real .



É o que eu disse Mário, há muita coisa boa no link mas muito lixo também. Óbvio que essa imagem não é real.


----------



## fhff (15 Fev 2013 às 17:20)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> É o que eu disse Mário, há muita coisa boa no link mas muito lixo também. Óbvio que essa imagem não é real.



A imagem é real. Não tem é nada a ver com o meteoro...


----------



## irpsit (15 Fev 2013 às 17:22)

vegastar disse:


> O 2012 DA14 aproxima-se da Terra pelo hemisfério Sul, logo o "radiante" estaria abaixo do horizonte a Sul da Rússia, o que impossibilita qualquer outra direção que não Sul  Norte.



As órbitas não são linhas rectas, e quando um corpo pequeno se aproxima da terra a curvatura é muito mais pronunciada por causa do efeito da gravidade. Portanto um fragmento poderá ter surgido com outra trajectória.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Fev 2013 às 17:32)

fhff disse:


> A imagem é real. Não tem é nada a ver com o meteoro...



Tens razão, expressei-me mal...


----------



## simaga21 (15 Fev 2013 às 17:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Presumo que isto não seja real .



A imagem é real mas nada tem a ver com o meteoro. Trata-se de uma cratera onde arde gás no Turquemenistão, apelidada Door of Hell.


----------



## Shimmy (15 Fev 2013 às 17:43)

Sinceramente, eu sei que as coincidências acontecem mas... esta é mesmo uma GRANDE coincidência, caramba! Se o último deste género foi em 1998, podemos pensar contas por alto que acontece uma vez em cada 5 500 dias. Por sua vez um asteróide destes a passar a rasar a terra acontece uma vez em cada 36 500 dias. E pimba acontecem no mesmo dia, qual é a probabilidade? Custa mesmo a entrar que não esteja relacionado... mas enfim, mas quem sou eu para duvidar dos experts...


----------



## vegastar (15 Fev 2013 às 17:43)

irpsit disse:


> As órbitas não são linhas rectas, e quando um corpo pequeno se aproxima da terra a curvatura é muito mais pronunciada por causa do efeito da gravidade. Portanto um fragmento poderá ter surgido com outra trajectória.



Para ser visto com trajetória Norte  Sul Teria que dar a volta à Terra, o que só seria possível caso perdesse energia por atrito com a atmosfera. Nesse caso o ângulo de impacto seria muito maior do que o verificado (seria um impacto de raspão), e o rasto deixado pelo objeto seria muitíssimo superior.

De facto o 2012 DA14 será muito defletido pela Terra, mas a haver impacto ele seria com o sentido Sul  Norte.


----------



## irpsit (15 Fev 2013 às 17:56)

Vegastar,

Concordo que nao ha possibilidade do fragmento ter realmente alterado a sua órbita, como explicaste.

Mas olha este vídeo, o condutor conduz em direcção a leste e o meteoro surge com outra trajectória, de sul para norte.

Estas mudam consoante e perspectiva do local em relação ao meteoro!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Z_OYxWDUaI8

Outro vídeo mostrando uma trajectória sul para norte! Nota o leste como sendo onde está o crepúsculo do amanhecer.

Portanto, nós nao sabemos bem o angulo do meteoro, sabemos que o asteroide entra de sul, mas ao ver todos os vídeos do meteoro, nao se fica bem com a certeza da sua trajectória. 

Eu acho que nao podemos ainda refutar a conexao que este meteoro seja um fragmento do asteroide DA14. Só se estivemos debaixo do meteoro poderíamos ter a certeza da trajectória. O ideal é marcar a trajectória em cada video e local e depois determinar a trajectória real, independente do efeito de perspectiva. Vou tentar ver onde ficam todas estas cidades.






vegastar disse:


> Para ser visto com trajetória Norte  Sul Teria que dar a volta à Terra, o que só seria possível caso perdesse energia por atrito com a atmosfera. Nesse caso o ângulo de impacto seria muito maior do que o verificado (seria um impacto de raspão), e o rasto deixado pelo objeto seria muitíssimo superior.
> 
> De facto o 2012 DA14 será muito defletido pela Terra, mas a haver impacto ele seria com o sentido Sul  Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2013 às 18:00)

Shimmy disse:


> Sinceramente, eu sei que as coincidências acontecem mas... esta é mesmo uma GRANDE coincidência, caramba! Se o último deste género foi em 1998, podemos pensar contas por alto que acontece uma vez em cada 5 500 dias. Por sua vez um asteróide destes a passar a rasar a terra acontece uma vez em cada 36 500 dias. E pimba acontecem no mesmo dia, qual é a probabilidade? Custa mesmo a entrar que não esteja relacionado... mas enfim, mas quem sou eu para duvidar dos experts...



Eventos semelhantes, em 1908, 1930, 1941, 1947, 1965, 1966, 1967, 1993, 1997 e 2013.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_meteor_air_bursts


----------



## irpsit (15 Fev 2013 às 18:10)

A cidade mais perto do impacto é Chelyabinsk. O meteoro aqui é visivel a leste, deslocando-se, parece, de NE para SO. 

Em Ekaterinburg, 200km a Norte de Chelyabinsk, o meteoro é visivel a sudeste deslocando se N para S.

Em Orenburg, 700km a Sudoeste de Chelyabinsk, o meteoro é visivel a nordeste deslocando-se de S para N.

O meteoro parece ter colidido em Chebarkul, a oeste de Chelyabinsk. Ou seja, o meteoro viajou numa trajectória de leste para oeste, passando por cima de Chelyabinsk e colidindo em Chebarkul.

Nas outras cidades a norte ou a sudoeste nós vemos o meteoro a sobrevoar N para S ou S para N dependendo da trajectória.

A questão é qual é o radiante do meteoro.

PS: analisei agora mais vídeos e o meteoro parece passar no zénite ligeiramente a sul de Chelyabinsk e depois colidir no solo em Chebarkul que fica a leste de Chelyabinsk, ou seja na realidade ele parece ter uma trajectória real de Sudeste para Noroeste. 

Agora o mais interessante: a trajectória do asteróide 2012 DA14 é parecida, de Sul para Norte. Não tenho a certeza de que o meteoro tenha sido um fragmento do asteróide, mas acho que não consigo excluir essa possibilidade, até porque as órbitas parecem ser semelhantes. Mas eu não fiz ainda um estudo profundo, preciso de ver mais vídeos de diferentes perspectivas.

Só não consigo perceber é como é que os astrónomos em poucas horas disseram logo que a trajectória era de norte para sul. Isso não é verdade, é uma ilusão da perspectiva observada em cidades como Ekaterinburg, mas não noutras cidades, onde é visto mover-se de sul para norte. Mas geograficamente a trajectória é claramente de sudeste para noroeste.


----------



## Teles (15 Fev 2013 às 18:29)

Não podemos deixar de destacar as duas chuvas de meteoros que ocorrem este mês de fevereiro as alpha-centaurídeos e as omicron-centaurídeos ; este meteoro que caiu na Russia pode muito bem ter sido algum associado a uma destas chuvas que embora pouco conhecidas por vezes podem ter fire-balls muito grandes


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2013 às 18:53)

Trajectória do meteorito captada pelo Eumetsat (de sudoeste para nordeste):

http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/index.htm

The meteor which exploded over the Urals of central Russia was seen by Meteosat-9, at the edge of the satellite view (see IR3.9 image, which shows the thermal impact of the meteor). Hundreds of people were reportedly injured as the meteor's massive sonic boom caused widespread damage.  Download (AVI, 3 MB). Larger version Meteosat-9 HRV  - 15/02/13 03:15 UTC  Image Library


----------



## cloud9 (15 Fev 2013 às 18:57)

Aparentemente trata-se de um meteorito Siderito, digo isto pela magnitude da explosão sónica, resistência a ablação (entrada a 30Km/s) e pela dispersão dos fragmentos.
Não creio que exista relação com o DA14, mais de 12h de diferença é muito para ser um fragmento do mesmo, a partir das 19h e que poderão ser eventuais fragmentos.
Estou muito curioso para saber qual a classificação do mesmo, caso seja um siderito IIAB, poderá existir uma relação com a queda de 12 de Fevereiro de 1947, em Sikhote-Alin.


----------



## Zapiao (15 Fev 2013 às 20:04)

Pelas nuvens dá para perceber que eram 2 nao acham?


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2013 às 20:26)

"Sonic boom" do meteorito:


[ame="http://youtu.be/nuf5xMl2iKw"]http://youtu.be/nuf5xMl2iKw[/ame]


----------



## camrov8 (15 Fev 2013 às 20:35)

Zapiao disse:


> Pelas nuvens dá para perceber que eram 2 nao acham?




não ,apenas partiu-se


----------



## Agreste (15 Fev 2013 às 21:48)

Há relatos de algo de menores dimensões num lugar chamado Rodas, perto de Cienfuegos em Cuba.


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Fev 2013 às 22:30)

Meus caros,

apesar de doente acompanhei os foruns e listas internacionais.

A trajetória deste meteoro não é concordante com a do asteróide. Até pode vir do mesmo quadrante mas não parece nada  relacionado.

Concordo com um colega que crê que estes fenómenos são mais frequentes do que se pensa. Só que hoje foi numa cidade russa cheia de cctv.

É errónea a hipotese de que seja um meteoróide a orbitar o asteróide, pois este tem 45 metros e tem sido alvo de intensa observação.

na hora em ocorreu o impacto o asteróide estava ainda no hemisfério sul, como é que ele era visivel da Rússia? só se fosse através do chão!

o meteorito de hoje era só um. Ninguém levou com meteoritos... os feridos foram por causa dos estilhaços e materiais projetados.

a cratera feita teve 6 metros, havendo infos de existirem 2 crateras menores (informação por confirmar), cuidado com os videos falsos a circular na net.

abc


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Fev 2013 às 22:32)

se alguém quiser ver o asteróide (acho secante, mas pronto)

http://www.ustream.tv/nasajpl2


----------



## Paulo H (15 Fev 2013 às 22:39)

Posso estar enganado, pelo que li e vi, o dito asteróide não acertou em nenhuma povoação. Não resultaram mortos! Os feridos de que se fala, sofreram algumas mazelas resultantes apenas da onda de impacto. Como sabem, é muita energia, o meteorito até se estilhaçou pelo trajecto, e das explosões resultantes e impacto do que sobrou no solo, foi energia suficiente para quebrar vidros num raio de dezenas de quilometros. Daí os feridos, não do impacto direto, mas sim da onda de energia libertada!


----------



## Agreste (15 Fev 2013 às 23:01)

Comparação entre o D14 e o meteorito russo imaginado num campo de futebol americano.


----------



## dj_teko (16 Fev 2013 às 00:33)

Uma pek pergunta, nao conseguiram prever este pk


----------



## fablept (16 Fev 2013 às 01:15)

dj_teko disse:


> Uma pek pergunta, nao conseguiram prever este pk



Talvez porque não conseguem cobrir o céu todo, o outro pode ter sido encontrado por mera sorte..

O Wikipedia já está bem actualizado sobre este evento:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_Russian_meteor_event


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Fev 2013 às 10:31)

dj_teko disse:


> Uma pek pergunta, nao conseguiram prever este pk



Porque é bastante pequeno!
Ainda é cedo para avançar com números mas as autuais estimativas indicam que o meteorito da russio era 27x MENOR que o asteroide. e o asteróide nem sequer é dos grandes.

mas é uma pergunta interessante. Objetos destes deviam ser detetados e monitorizados. Sairia muito mais barato de que uma dessas fraudes bancárias... que raio de espécie nos estamos a tornar?


----------



## vegastar (17 Fev 2013 às 20:36)

Vídeo interessante onde se vê que não pode haver qualquer relação entre os asteroides:


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2013 às 22:49)

Sobretudo no impacto que pode ter na aviação. Imaginem que o míssil apanhava um avião comercial...


----------



## irpsit (18 Fev 2013 às 20:10)

Agreste disse:


> Há relatos de algo de menores dimensões num lugar chamado Rodas, perto de Cienfuegos em Cuba.



E houve relatos de outros dois eventos na Califórnia e outro evento na Flórida. Até ver, ainda não confirmados.

Mas é tudo coincidência não é?

Talvez, porque a órbita do meteoro na Rússia é (ou aparenta ser) de leste para oeste, enquanto o asteróide passou de sul para norte. Quanto aos outros dois eventos, se ocorreram, não se sabe nada das suas órbitas.

De qualquer modo, eu continuo aberto à hipótese que estes foram eventos relacionados, estes eventos sendo fragmentos do corpo principal. Essa é a minha ideia e eu não me convenci ainda do contrário.

Já agora, Tunguska ocorreu no dia da chuva de meteoros Beta Taurid. Mais uma observação que nos mostra que estes eventos estão muitas vezes associados a um percurso orbital de não só um corpo, mas vários fragmentos que cruzam a órbita da Terra no mesmo dia. Outro exemplo foi o cometa Shoemaker–Levy 9 que quando colidiu em Júpiter em 1994, também já se encontrava fragmentado.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2013 às 01:58)

Entre vários vídeos a circular, é neste que melhor ilustra a intercepção do asteróide quando se aproximava do solo. Algo interceptou o meteorito e o fez explodir … Aliás, foram bem audíveis as explosões.


espan max

Aqui também se destaca o tal “objecto” que interceptou o meteorito, visto a partir de outro local (02mn52s) …


wiseman5758

Teste de alguma arma mal sucedido ?


----------



## 1337 (20 Fev 2013 às 02:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Entre vários vídeos a circular, é neste que melhor ilustra a intercepção do asteróide quando se aproximava do solo. Algo interceptou o meteorito e o fez explodir … Aliás, foram bem audíveis as explosões.
> 
> ÐÐ›Ðž ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ð¼ÐµÑ‚ÐµÐ¾Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‚!!! Ð§ÐµÐ»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð½ÑÐº UFO meteor knocks!!! Chelyabinsk - YouTube
> 
> ...



OH MY  GOD 

realmente muito estranho


----------



## vitamos (20 Fev 2013 às 10:13)

Continuo a não acreditar minimamente nesta teoria da intersecção de algum objecto com o meteorito. E mesmo as imagens não fornecem essa evidência. No 1º vídeo a luz que se vê suupostamente a atingir o meteorito vinda do lado esquerdo parece-me mais um efeito óptico ou mesmo um fragmento solto. Não se esqueçam que estão a ver num vídeo uma realidade tridimensional. O trajecto na imagem é esquerda direita, mas se repararem parece que existe tb aproximação do meteorito relativamente ao ponto de filmagem. Daí ser notório tb a dispersão de fragmentos após a entrada na atmosfera. Quanto ás explosões são perfeitamente normais. A primeira o grande impacto na atmosfera e a desintegração, as segundas explosões a desintegração dos pedaços mais pequenos. A mim nada me convence até prova em conrário que a detecção atempada deste meteoro e respectiva intersecção à velocidade elevadíssima a que este caiu fosse possível.


----------



## irpsit (20 Fev 2013 às 12:50)

Independemente de haver ou não um objecto a atingir o meteoro, há uma coisa que me pergunto:

Como reage o sistema de anti misseis nucleares dos Russos ou o dos Norte Americanos quando um meteorito entra na atmosfera.

Eles funcionam? E se funcionarem, não há perigo de se iniciar uma guerra com isso? Afinal na guerra fria, isso era um medo comum, e agora?

Ninguém nos conta esses segredos militares, nem sequer sabemos o quanto a tecnologia está ou não avançada.

Obviamente os meteoros deslocam-se muito rápido, mas misseis e aviões actuais já tentam actualmente viajar também de forma muito rápida para poder escapar ao sistema de anti-misseis.




Gerofil disse:


> Entre vários vídeos a circular, é neste que melhor ilustra a intercepção do asteróide quando se aproximava do solo. Algo interceptou o meteorito e o fez explodir … Aliás, foram bem audíveis as explosões.
> 
> ÐÐ›Ðž ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ð¼ÐµÑ‚ÐµÐ¾Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‚!!! Ð§ÐµÐ»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð½ÑÐº UFO meteor knocks!!! Chelyabinsk - YouTube
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2013 às 12:56)

irpsit disse:


> Independemente de haver ou não um objecto a atingir o meteoro, há uma coisa que me pergunto:
> 
> Como reage o sistema de anti misseis nucleares dos Russos ou o dos Norte Americanos quando um meteorito entra na atmosfera.
> 
> ...




Pode apostar que isto se fosse na guerra fria certamente teria despoletado uma guerra, o que vale é que hoje temos tecnologia suficiente pra comprovar as coisas de maneira mais eficaz tal como fazer chegar a mensagem a quem manda mais rápido (a correcta claro). Mas quanto a isso, penso que um meteorito é algo que artilharia ainda não capta, se não estaria a disparar a toda a hora, se calhar o sistema de defesa até reagiu, mas não foi a tempo de receber ordens pra efectuar o que quer que fosse, afinal, por trás da máquina tá quase sempre um homem.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Fev 2013 às 13:45)

Não reage a velocidade é tal que nenhum sistema tem tempo. Não é como um míssil balístico que pode ser interceptado porque os radares têm muito tempo para o acompanhar. já agora sabem a origem do sistema infra-som que toda a gente fala tem origem na guerra fria para monitorizar os ensaios nucleares. E não, não haveria guerra, aconteceu algo muito semelhante durante a guerra fria


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2013 às 16:18)

Algumas perguntas que ficaram sem resposta ...

- Exercícios militares a decorrer na região;
- Trajectória muito estranha, quase horizontal, do meteorito;
- 20 000 militares envolvidos nas buscas dos vestígios do suposto meteorito;
- Fim das operações de busca do meteorito passadas 24 horas.

…


http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?act=url&depth=1&hl=pt-BR&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.pt&sl=en&tl=pt&u=http://doctoruga.livejournal.com/423788.html&usg=ALkJrhiJ8TFKKAmSLVkj7ONS6L15L29yJw


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2013 às 16:43)

Gerofil, quando começaram a chegar as primeiras notícias por cautela eu suspeitei de imediato de algo militar, ainda há poucos anos aconteceu, acho que na América do Sul culparem um meteorito por uma explosão, mas depois à medida que começavam a chegar cada vez mais vídeos e evidências, tornou-se óbvia a natureza do objecto. Alguma vez um míssil deixaria um rasto enorme de detritos e vapor, de 300 km de comprimento e dezenas de largura, em imagens de satélite da Meteosat como este objecto deixou?

E quanto à intercepção, acho que isso então faz menos sentido ainda. O objectivo de um míssil terra-ar contra outro míssil por exemplo, é incapacitar o mecanismo de deflagração duma ogiva nuclear, ou de explosivos convencionais.
Um asteróide não tem explosivos, todo o seu poder destruidor provém da energia cinética transformada em energia mecânica, calor, ondas de choque, etc. Não teria qualquer interesse nem eficácia disparar um míssil contra um objecto nestas circunstâncias, não serviria para nada, a própria atmosfera vai desfazendo o objecto com uma eficácia milhões de vezes melhor. Interceptar um objecto destes com um míssil deve ser menos eficaz do que mandar uma melga interceptar um livre do Ronaldo. 

Há variadas teorias, hipóteses, cenários, especulações, que ao longo dos anos se vão debatendo do que é que um dia no futuro se poderia fazer se detectássemos um asteróide ameaçador para a vida na Terra, mas todas essas teorias giram à volta do que se faria com o objecto ainda no espaço, uma vez em queda livre na atmosfera pouco haveria a fazer, seria tarde demais, seria como irmos para o meio duma linha de comboio atirar pedras contra uma locomotiva que se aproxima a grande velocidade 

Há depois a questão da velocidade, segundo estimativas, este asteróide tinha uma dimensão de 17 metros e uma massa estimada entre 7 a 10 mil toneladas quando  entrou na atmosfera a mais de 64 mil km/h. Apesar da enorme desaceleração que sofre, demorou apenas 32 segundos e meio desde a entrada na atmosfera até à sua desintegração. Os misseis mais rápidos que existem (SAM300/400, Patriot, etc), tem velocidades na ordem de Mach 5, pouco mais do que 6 mil km/h, supõe-se que algumas variantes russas alcancem Mach 12. Mas mesmo os sistemas mais eficazes e rápidos necessitam pelo menos de alguns minutos para ficarem operacionais, o meio minuto deste evento nem dá tempo de pedir autorização ao chefe para carregar no botão. E para atingir a velocidade máxima ainda levam algum tempo, seguramente mais de meio minuto.


Já agora, deixo um update da ESA



> *Russia asteroid impact: ESA update and assessment
> *
> 
> 19 February 2013
> ...


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2013 às 17:36)

Foi um ensaio balístico da coreia do norte. 

O meteoro desintegrou-se. Aquela velocidade, o atrito na atmosfera provocou uma tão grande quantidade de calor que foi derretendo. Como o Vince explicou, não há possibilidade militar de interceptar objectos a esta velocidade.


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2013 às 17:50)

Já começam as teorias da conspiração...


----------



## Zapiao (20 Fev 2013 às 19:51)

Claramente nota-se que foi 1 meteorito e nada mais. O sistema anti-aereo nao funciona assim tao rapido porque baseia-se sempre em radares, e este meteorito que teve vida só de 32s veio de cima e nao de outro país.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Fev 2013 às 20:40)

Gerofil disse:


> Algumas perguntas que ficaram sem resposta ...
> 
> - Exercícios militares a decorrer na região;
> - Trajectória muito estranha, quase horizontal, do meteorito;
> ...



1.é a russia há sempre manobras militares especialmente nos urais que são fronteira com muitos paises.
2.Os meteoritos não curvam com a gravidade a velocidade que não o afecta.
3.O angulo pode ir de 0 a 90º na verdade impactos de 0º e 90º são raros alguns entrão e saem da atmosfera parecido quando se atira uma pedra plana sobre água.
4.Um meteorito tem um valor incalcolavel para a ciencia há quem passe a vida a procura deles tens o caso de tunguska.
5. kilo por kilo um meteorito vale bem mais que o ouro não me importava de ser eu a acha-lo


----------



## Azathoth (23 Fev 2013 às 20:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Algumas perguntas que ficaram sem resposta ...
> 
> - Exercícios militares a decorrer na região;
> *- Trajectória muito estranha, quase horizontal, do meteorito;*
> ...



Estavas à espera que ele caísse na vertical?


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 22:04)

*Descoberto enorme fragmento do meteorito que caiu em Chelyabinsk*







Os cientistas e os «caçadores de meteoritos» têm estado a procurar fragmentos do asteróide que caiu sobre a cidade russa de Chelyabinsk, no dia 15. Já foram encontrados mais de 100 fragmentos, mas agora os peritos da Universidade Federal dos Urais descobriram o maior até ao momento, que pesa mais de um quilo.
Estima-se que o asteróide tivesse cerca de 15 metros de diâmetro antes de se desintegrar ao entrar na atmosfera terrestre, a uma velocidade várias vezes superior à do som, tendo explodido numa bola de fogo nos céus. A onda de choque provocou o estilhaçar de vidros na cidade e ferimentos a cerca de 1.500 pessoas.
Foram descobertos fragmentos num trilho de cerca de 50 km, logo abaixo da trajectória descrita pelo meteorito no céu. Também foram encontrados vários pequenos fragmentos numa cratera com cerca de oito metros no Lago Chebarkul. Viktor Grokhovsky, da Universidade dos Montes Urais, acredita que ainda há muitos fragmentos por descobrir, incluindo o maior de todos, que deve estar no fundo do lago e poderá ter até 60 cm de diâmetro, segundo estima.
O fragmento exibido na foto em anexo foi descoberto numa expedição que teve lugar na segunda-feira, na região de Chelyabinsk.

Diário Digital


----------



## Brunomc (16 Out 2013 às 19:06)

*Fragmento gigante do meteorito que caiu na Rússia encontrado oito meses depois *


Um fragmento gigante do meteorito que caiu  em fevereiro passado na região dos montes Urais (centro-oeste da Rússia),  que provocou na altura mais de mil feridos, foi hoje retirado de um lago,  segundo a televisão russa. 

O fragmento, com cerca de metro e meio de comprimento, foi resgatado  do lago Tchebarkoul, que fica perto da zona de impacto do meteorito. A operação,  que envolveu mergulhadores, foi transmitida em direto na televisão. 

Durante os trabalhos, o fragmento acabou por dividir-se em pelo menos  três partes. 

Os cientistas envolvidos na operação não conseguiram determinar o peso  exato do fragmento, uma vez que a balança utilizada no local estragou-se  depois de ultrapassada a fasquia dos 570 quilos. 

"Segundo os primeiros testes, podemos afirmar que é um fragmento de  um meteorito", afirmou o professor da universidade de Tcheliabinsk, Serguei  Zamozdra, em declarações à agência Interfax. 

"É o maior fragmento do meteorito e estará provavelmente entre os 10  maiores meteoritos alguma vez encontrados", sublinhou Zamozdra. 

Outros peritos citados pelas agências internacionais admitiram a necessidade  de testes suplementares. 

Mais de 12 fragmentos identificados aparentemente como meteoritos foram  retirados do lago Tchebarkoul desde fevereiro passado, mas apenas quatro  reuniam as características exactas. 

A 15 de fevereiro, um meteorito caiu a cerca de 80 quilómetros da cidade  de Tcheliabinsk, na região dos montes Urais. 

Segundo a agência espacial norte-americana, a NASA, o meteorito, cuja  queda provocou mais de 1500 feridos, incluindo 319 crianças, tinha uma massa  de cerca de 10 mil toneladas quando entrou na atmosfera. 

Lusa


*Fonte : * http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2013/10/16/fragmento-gigante-do-meteorito-que-caiu-na-russia-encontrado-oito-meses-depois-1


----------

